# 3 antelope with iron sights



## wyogoob

I finally took the time to go antelope hunting today, the last day of the season for my tags.

I'm tired of fancy-dancy rifles and quirky rifle scopes so I used my 1916 256 Newton with 6.5mm 120 gr Sierra Pro Hunter handloads. Been shooting the old relic a lot and feel really confident out to 250 yards.

Used a rangefinder to verify distance and to make sure I didn't accidentally shoot at a young buck while hunting a doe/fawn tag area.

First time using Pro Hunter bullets. They are kinda like Core-Lokts; accurate with good knock-down power but not much penetration.

Area 95, any antelope 
256 Newton - 188 yards 
kneeling, shooting offhand, no shooting sticks, no sling


Area 94, doe/fawn
256 Newton - 210 yards 
kneeling, shooting offhand, no shooting sticks, stiff crosswind, no sling


Area 100, doe/fawn
256 Newton - 261 yards 
kneeling, shooting offhand, no shooting sticks, no sling


Taped-up broken butt stock and all. 

.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Looks like a good time. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

Great job!


----------



## Airborne

Way cool Goob! ohhh... to be a Wyoming resident, so much opportunity!


----------



## Idratherbehunting

That looks like a great time. So what is all on the menu with these?


----------



## 35whelen

Way to go goob!


----------



## wyogoob

Idratherbehunting said:


> That looks like a great time. So what is all on the menu with these?


Normal stuff: steaks and roasts, lots of cured sausages.

I'm doing antelope tongue again. Tried it once over 30 years ago and didn't care for it.

Might try antelope testicles.

No bottled antelope this year.

.


----------



## Kingfisher

nice shootin goob


----------



## GaryFish

Sheesh Goob. That is pretty dang cool. All in one day I'm guessing? Very good day.


----------



## trackerputnam

Years ago in area 100 I took a doe with an SKS, with open sights. I did it mainly because I was tired of all the talk about "you can't HUNT with an assault weapon" mumbo jumbo! Was hard at the time find the lead tipped ammo, but it worked great!

Great strategic placement of the back pack!


----------



## wyogoob

Idratherbehunting said:


> That looks like a great time. So what is all on the menu with these?


For sausage there will be:
8 lbs of Teriyaki jerky
32 lbs of Jalapeno/Pepper Jack Cheese Summer Sausage
23 lbs of Pepperoni


----------



## BPturkeys

Cool. 200+ yards with open sights is darn good shootin. The "long range" shootin boys got nothing over on you. Remember you young guys...always "take a fine bead"


----------



## wyogoob

BPturkeys said:


> Cool. 200+ yards with open sights is darn good shootin. The "long range" shootin boys got nothing over on you. Remember you young guys...always "take a fine bead"


Thanks BP


----------



## ZEKESMAN

BPturkeys said:


> Cool. 200+ yards with open sights is darn good shootin. The "long range" shootin boys got nothing over on you. Remember you young guys...always "take a fine bead"


And shoot them in the A$$-O,-


----------



## CPAjeff

ZEKESMAN said:


> And shoot them in the A$$-O,-


Relax. I personally know Goob and have shared many conversations with him and know how much respect he has for the animal he pursues - everyone can see that by the amount of time and effort he puts in after the kill to use the animal - albeit parts that 99.99% of people leave out there.

Have you ever had a shot that hit a little off the mark? Honestly, he would be the last one I would ever question about shooting abilities...


----------



## ZEKESMAN

Relax. I know he is a hero on the site. Do you think it would have worked out differently with a scope? Just joshing him.


----------



## CPAjeff

ZEKESMAN said:


> Relax. I know he is a hero on the site. Do you think it would have worked out differently with a scope? Just joshing him.


Ah crap - I apologize, I probably read more into your comment than you were implying.

Do I think things would have been differently with a scope? Maybe, maybe not. I see three dead antelope.


----------



## KineKilla

CPAjeff said:


> Do I think things would have been differently with a scope? Maybe, maybe not. I see three dead antelope.


I try not to think. I simply look at the results and from here....they look pretty good.


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## DallanC

I particularly like the antelope sausage stuffed into the PAYDAY wrappers.

What are the black things in the back of the picture? Jerky strips?


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> I particularly like the antelope sausage stuffed into the PAYDAY wrappers.
> 
> What are the black things in the back of the picture? Jerky strips?
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, Teriyaki ground antelope jerky - 37 packages of round, 13 packages of flat.

Made 25 packages of summer sausage (antelope/pork butt) and 18 sticks of pepperoni (antelope/beef fat).

.


----------



## 35whelen

Nice job. What's the total weight off three does? 115 lbs?


----------



## 35whelen

Finished meat weight.


----------



## wyogoob

35whelen said:


> Nice job. What's the total weight off three does? 115 lbs?


90 lbs

One was a buck.


----------



## wyogoob

#95 buck and #100 doe were bang-flop. #94 was wounded and I had to finish it off:



All of the meat that isn't shot up is salvaged, including the meat between the ribs and on the neck.

.


----------



## 35whelen

Good haul. Congratulations again


----------



## wyogoob

ZEKESMAN said:


> ...................Do you think it would have worked out differently with a scope?................


In my case, no. I didn't allow for the stiff cross wind at 210 yards and I would have made the same mistake if the rifle had a scope on it.

.


----------



## Size Matters

Awesome Job Goob !!!8)8)8)


----------



## wyogoob

*"no sling"*



wyogoob said:


> I finally took the time to go antelope hunting today, the last day of the season for my tags.
> 
> I'm tired of fancy-dancy rifles and quirky rifle scopes so I used my 1916 256 Newton with 6.5mm 120 gr Sierra Pro Hunter handloads. Been shooting the old relic a lot and feel really confident out to 250 yards.
> 
> Used a rangefinder to verify distance and to make sure I didn't accidentally shoot at a young buck while hunting a doe/fawn tag area.
> 
> First time using Pro Hunter bullets. They are kinda like Core-Lokts; accurate with good knock-down power but not much penetration.
> 
> Area 95, any antelope
> 256 Newton - 188 yards
> kneeling, shooting offhand, no shooting sticks, no sling
> 
> Area 94, doe/fawn
> 256 Newton - 210 yards
> kneeling, shooting offhand, no shooting sticks, stiff crosswind, no sling
> 
> Area 100, doe/fawn
> 256 Newton - 261 yards
> kneeling, shooting offhand, no shooting sticks, no sling
> 
> Taped-up broken butt stock and all.
> 
> .


I don't know if anyone noticed but I didn't use a rifle sling, thus the "no sling" comment. The old Newton doesn't have sling swivels. Normally if I don't have a solid rest I'll lock my elbow in the sling "military style", especially with open sights. It's a pretty steady way to shoot off hand.

.


----------

